

Cellphones Are Eating the Family Budget - kristianc
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444083304578018731890309450.html?mod=e2tw

======
JoeAltmaier
Crazy. My family is 5 people; we spend $25 a month or something for all of us
for phone service. Never use the 'minutes' or Gb, not even half, even on the
minimum plan. And we're very busy people.

Oh! We're busy outside, biking and camping and club meetings and school. Too
busy to spend hours at angry birds or whatever crap phones let you do. Maybe
that's it.

------
alexmarcy
With the abundance of free wi-fi in most cities it seems almost unreasonable
to be spending that much money on cell data.

Is there anything so critical to do on a cell phone that it is worth changing
grocery purchasing habits to accommodate?

~~~
lmm
Doesn't have to be critical. Food from Aldi may be less prettily packaged but
it's by and large just as good. If you value what a nice smartphone gives you
(and if she's watching TV on it every day it sounds like she's getting her
money's worth) I think it's totally legitimate to give up going to a fancier
supermarket for that.

